# 2007 Frigidaire Model JSI-26



## JstDi (Oct 20, 2010)

I received this refrigerator from a friend and moved it (laying down) to my place. I stood up and left it a few days while I was cleaning it out. When I plugged it in I didn't not get water in the door dispenser and did not hear it 'feeding' into the ice maker. I checked to be sure I had water from the source and it was going into the frig. When I turned on ice maker and left it, water puddled in front and back of the frig on the side of the ice maker. Since we had taken off the doors to get in, I verified the check valve at the bottom of the door and that does seem to be the problem. I also bought a new water filter and checked that to be sure it was -- what I think is correctly. I've never had the water filter though.

Any information on what I can try before calling a service tech would be greatly appreciated !

Thank you !


----------

